# Update from Michael Myers vs. Cayce Police Dept.



## michael myers (Sep 3, 2007)

Ok, as I was saying in the props security section, the discussion that the cop had with my son also included him telling my boy that if we didn't move the gallows to the back yard, that we could possibly be the victims of a drive by shooting. I still cannot believe that the cop told a 13 year old that...

I spoke with the dispatcher today and was told that a formal complaint was NOT filed for or against my address. When I explained what that jerk told my boy, she immediately transferred me to the leutenant. I left a message with him, and within the hour he returned my call. We spoke for over 30 minutes, and was told that he was going to have to discuss this further with the captain. He agreed that this whole matter was handled very wrong, and that he would have to see what could be done about it.
I guess that I don't have to say how worried the boy is now, because I have refused to move the gallows from the front, although I WILL NOT put my family at risk for any reason.
I hate to say this, but I'm on SI's page of thought, as for getting an attorney to discuss this matter with. I am almost tempted to contact the local TV station myself!


----------



## trexmgd (Sep 16, 2007)

Ugh, unbelievable.

Hopefully it will all die down and you won't need to front money for an attorney. Personally, I'd think twice about contacting the media. They have a nasty reputation for turning on people. With the "Jena 6" thing and nooses in the news, they may spin it in a way that you don't like.

Good Luck and fight the good fight.


----------



## michael myers (Sep 3, 2007)

trexmgd said:


> Ugh, unbelievable.
> 
> Hopefully it will all die down and you won't need to front money for an attorney. Personally, I'd think twice about contacting the media. They have a nasty reputation for turning on people. With the "Jena 6" thing and nooses in the news, they may spin it in a way that you don't like.
> 
> Good Luck and fight the good fight.


I really tend to agree with you, and I do believe that the "Jena 6" BS is the reason I'm having all of this trouble. I just want to make sure that I'm not in violation of any of the local laws or statutes, of which I shouldn't be, but want to make sure everything is cool in my yard...and then its back to business...I got props to build and peoples to scare!!!!!!:jol:


----------



## Nancj (Sep 7, 2007)

MM have a wonderfull halloween season. Don't let ths incident ruin it for you or your family. its just the kind of world we live in. In a way I feel sorry for the person who filed the complaint, to be so insecure and to think that someone would maliciously do something to offend her is so sad. she obviously does not enjoy halloween, and if she does she probably hangs those cutsie decorations in her window (yuck) how sad is that!
keep bringing out those wonderful props and worry no more about it, after all there are only 25 more days left till halloween. uhggggg... I've got soo many new things to try and make. someone needs extend this season longer!


----------



## michael myers (Sep 3, 2007)

Again, I have to agree...Life is way to short (not to mention the time between Halloween each year) for things like this to really get to me. I refuse to have a bad time and I am going to enjoy this season as much as I possibly can. This is our season, and WE OWN those things that go bump in the night!!!I am good to go now, but I'm also needin' about 6 more months to finish everything for this year...doesn't even come close to counting whats in the plans for next year.:jol:


----------



## michael myers (Sep 3, 2007)

I have also got to say thanks to all of you out there that were sooooo supportive in my "time of need" . A sincere THANK YOU to each of you!!!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

We love ya, Mike!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I'll be thinking about you. I've had trouble with the neighbors, but so far no cops. And for every complant from the neighbors, I've had copmlements from over two hundred tots and their parents. Stay in there.


----------



## HrdHeaded1 (Sep 20, 2007)

Wow.. the things I miss while I'm at work.. What officer would honestly in his right mind tell a 13 yr old such things? Over a halloween prop? Jinkies.. I thought our local pd was bad but yours is taking the cake.. Last year we had to turn off our FCG because she caused 3 accidents and we were threatened with a hefty fine for causing traffic collisions! whew.. Let us know how it turns out in the end and keep us posted.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Best of luck MM, sounds like the officer was board and looking for someone to harrass (not that thats an excuse - there wasn't any). I hate those kinda cops. I'm lucky I live in a neighborhood with a friendly pd. In the seven years I been here, had 3 MINOR traffic violations (you know, California stops at stop signs kinda stuff) and not a ticket yet. I know it's because all the "Jena 6" BS, but comeon?! Telling a 13 year old they might get shot because their parents wont remove a Halloween prop?! Sheesh...

@HH - THREE ACCIDENTS? Over your FCG? Tell them to focus their time on folks talking on their cell phones while driving instead of your props.

-TM


----------



## Eric Striffler (May 6, 2006)

This is so ridiculous.
What a terrible person to tell a 13 yeard old kid that.


----------



## Nancj (Sep 7, 2007)

@HH - THREE ACCIDENTS? Over your FCG? Tell them to focus their time on folks talking on their cell phones while driving instead of your props.

-TM[/QUOTE]

I agree, If the PD needs to find something to do, then cell phone drivers it is. 
that is my biggest pet peeve!!!!


----------



## HrdHeaded1 (Sep 20, 2007)

> @HH - THREE ACCIDENTS? Over your FCG? Tell them to focus their time on folks talking on their cell phones while driving instead of your props.
> 
> -TM


I agree, If the PD needs to find something to do, then cell phone drivers it is. 
that is my biggest pet peeve!!!!

[/QUOTE]
Yeah, we had a good chuckle at first.. NO one around here has seen a FCG before and it still freaks them out. Ahh well the PD needs to get drivers and pedestrians more than us haunters who decorate our yards and such.. I'm still disgusted at the treatment of the 13 yr old.


----------



## Big Howlin (Jul 15, 2006)

Take him to court, win lots of money, buy a bigger haunt.


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

MM - that's a terrible story. Shame on the cop for scaring your son like that, even if (and this is an assumption) the cop thought he was 'helping with some friendly advice'. Bah.


----------



## Darkside (Aug 6, 2007)

Glad to see it getting better. And buy sticking to your guns, your son will see that dad is a man of conviction.


----------



## michael myers (Sep 3, 2007)

Well, I guess that I can say that "WE WON" !!

The Lt. called me back yesterday and told me that after speaking to his chief, we were in violation of NOTHING and that we could do whatever we wanted, as long as it wasn't grossly offensive...who, me, offensive, LOL!!
If that stupid lady, or anyone else complained, they would deal with it then, but the Lt. also told me that I had one of the best decorated yards in the city, and to keep up the great work!!!:jol:


----------



## Darkside (Aug 6, 2007)

Very cool. Congrats.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

VICTORY!!!!!!

MM, you do the haunt world proud. I mean that.

Like Rock n' Roll, YOU CAN'T KILL HALLOWEEN!!!!!


----------



## Severin (Aug 5, 2007)

Sounds like your area is a whole lot more sane than NJ. I just read this little gem today.



> Family, under pressure, removes its hanged dummy.
> Display brought two days of turmoil to Madison
> http://www.nj.com/starledger/stories/index.ssf?/base/news-12/1192509993309380.xml&coll=1


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Ridiculous. People need to get a frickin grip!! Good thing my hangman has caucasian hands..Can't call me racist with those!


----------



## trexmgd (Sep 16, 2007)

I really wanted to avoid getting all political, but I'll just make this one comment:

Since when is a Hanging exclusive to any one race, color, or religion? People from around the world have been hanged for a very long time and still are to this day.


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

Yeah!!! Hanging is a corporal punishment issue, thank you very much. 4 my 2 cents, cruel and unusual.


----------



## BudMan (Mar 6, 2007)

Where in that article did it say that it depicted the hanging of a black person? It said black hooded. I give props to the homeowners for the sign that they are putting up. Let everyone know why you're not decorating anymore and cast the light right back at them. I agree, hangings have been done throughout history, in just about every society. While it is disgusting that it happened in this country, primarily to black people, how is this now "owned" by African Americans. I could maybe see a problem happening if it clearly showed a black man being hung. Do we have to have our hooded victims wearing t shirts that say "I am white"?


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

man there has been a lot of this going on with people making gallows...seen it in the news a few times...it's just stupid


----------



## Severin (Aug 5, 2007)

trexmgd said:


> I really wanted to avoid getting all political, but I'll just make this one comment:
> 
> Since when is a Hanging exclusive to any one race, color, or religion? People from around the world have been hanged for a very long time and still are to this day.


Seriously. Wasn't Saddam Hussein hanged just last year?


----------

